# Hackintosh et 10.6.6



## polaroid62 (11 Janvier 2011)

Qui a fait la mise à jour ? Racontez nous comment cela s'est passé , quelle procédure avez vous suivi?
Moi je suis toujours en 10.6.2 mais je compte faire la mise à jour bientot, je vais cloner mon disque sur un disque externe ,ensuite copier le dossier extra sur le bureau , virer l'origininal puis mettre à jour.


----------



## pepes003 (11 Janvier 2011)

Tu as installé masse de kexts ou tu as un DSDT aux oignons ?


A ta place, je ferais comme tu as dit : un CCC du HDD, puis :
1) dl MultiBeast sur http://www.tonymacx86.com/
2) dl le comboupdate 10.6.6 sur le site d'Apple
3) lancer MultiBeast mais rien installer (si tu as un proco Intel)
4) lancer et installer le comboupdate
5) ne SURTOUT pas rebooter à la fin de l'install
6) continuer l'installation de MultiBeast, en cochant :
- user DSDT (mettre au préalable ton DSDT.aml sur le bureau)
- le kexts audio, réseau et de la carte graphique si non gérée nativement par OSX
- installer les kexts Disk
- tout cocher dans System utilities
- cocher smbios et choisir ton type de proco
7) fini et reboot

Enjoy



Perso, je suis en 10.6.6 en passant par le menu pomme ^^(DSDT et config' proche de cette d'Apple)


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis resté en 10.6.5 car cela me convient parfaitement et je n'ai pas l'utilité de l'App Store aujourd'hui.
A la limite, lorsque la version 10.6.6 de Sleep Enabler sortira, je ferai le saut, mais rien ne presse.


----------



## pepes003 (12 Janvier 2011)

Clone ta partoche et fais la MaJ via le menu pomme.

Perso, je l'ai fais pour mon passage de 10.6.5 @ 10.6.6

Mon Hack se comporte comme mon MBP, je me soucis de rien


----------



## polaroid62 (12 Janvier 2011)

Je vais cloner , je ne suis pas passé en 10.6.3 pour une raison simple à chaque fois que je le fais mon clavier Apple n'est plus reconnu (et peut être meme "mes claviers" car j'ai du tester celui de l'Imac) ,quand je met un mot de passe de session je ne peux pas le taper donc j'ai fini par abdiquer les mises à jour, là je profite des soldes pour prendre un HDD une fois reçu je clonerais et tenterais la mise à jour en espérant ne pas avoir de probleme. 
Pour ma becanne j'ai un DDST de la carte mère plus des kexts. Ma carte graph est une 9500gt fanless (rien de folichon donc) pour la carte meme une p55m-UD2 , un core i7860 4GO de ram. Sous 10.6.2 ça tourne nikel

Je sais meme ce que je vais faire une fois le disque cloner: booter dessus et bricoler sur celui là avant de manipuler ma partoche principale comme ça aucun souci.


----------

